# Texas Renaissance Mead aka JMAO



## rgecaprock (Aug 2, 2008)

*I'll be bottling the mead soon. I have some amber hock bottles coming from George. A guy that I work with wants to buy a case and take to the Renaissance Festival in October. Here is a label I might use.*


----------



## Waldo (Aug 2, 2008)

Great label Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the label Ramona. The guy must like the Mead pretty well. I bet he wants to buya case of empty bottles from youand you are going to fill them up with mead and give it to him for the festival



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 3, 2008)

If you give him a case, he's going to have trouble staying on his mighty steed! You might want to warn him!!





Nice label!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the label!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 3, 2008)

And maybe this one too.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 3, 2008)

Another winner!!!


----------



## joeswine (Aug 3, 2008)

you are a true artist were do you get the pics,very cool be in touch soon///////////////////////////////////







 *Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## Bert (Aug 3, 2008)

Those are some great looking labels....And I think I would do as Appleman said, sell him the bottles and give him the mead...less problems that way....


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 3, 2008)

*Yea. I think I will sell him the Hocks. I'll come up with a good price as those bottles are pretty darn nice and then the labels too!!! If he were a good friend I would give it all to him.* 
*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## fish1onthefly (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like it will fit great at the festival...A great time must be had by all my lords and ladies!


----------



## gaudet (Aug 4, 2008)

Great labels Ramona!!! I first drank mead at the TexRenFest. You invoked some fond memories. I might have to return to the fest sooner than I anticipated. I think the mead was called Chaucer's Wine. Its been a while.

The wife and I had a great time there. And we need another vacation in the near future.

Mike


----------

